

US carriers join forces on stolen phones database - Swifty
http://www.macworld.com/article/1166284/us_carriers_join_forces_on_stolen_phones_database_play_catch_up_to_rest_of_world.html

======
Swifty
After reading comments on other websites, im also shocked that people think
its so easy to have someone else phone blocked.

